# thrown in to the breeding thing



## CanadianCowbell (Jan 16, 2011)

So yesterday when we got up we had a surprise in our dalmatian mollie tank of 14-15 fry! So I spent hours gathering the little guys and putting them in our fish nursery (purchased for other reasons). I broke down some fish flakes to give them something to eat but other than that we are completely clueless!!!!

Any advice? Anything I need to know?


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Congrats! Just keep doing what your doing. I use Hikari "First Bites" for new fry, but crushing flakes should be good too. 

Just keep the water clean in the fish nursery. Unless its in with the tank the parents are, then just keep up with good w/c as you did before.


----------

